# p220 Ejection Problem



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got a p220 45 (About a year old). I've always shot WWB through it (Prob 1000 rounds total) and never had a problem until today. 

I went to the range and started with a box of 100 (WWB). Out of that 100 rounds prob 40 would not eject right. The gun would not pull the empty casing out of the chamber all the way. After that box I thought that maybe I just got a bad box and got another box and yet the same thing happened. I'm kind of lost because I've never had one problem with the gun until today. I checked out the gun and even had one of the range master take a look at it and everything looked fine. 

Has anyone ever had this happen to them? 
Could it just be that the gun is telling me to stop putting cheap ammo in it?

All the gunsmith shops are closed today or I would have taken it right over to them.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It COULD be the ammo; I've seen bad batches from several manufacturers. Although WWB is less expensive ammo, if it has worked in the past, then it should work now, too.

Any changes since the last "good" range visit? New grips, new barrel or other internal parts, a laser or flashlight? 

Is it possible that your gun is clean, but not lubricated? I've seen similar problems from guns that lacked lube, as the extra friction can prevent the slide from moving quick/far enough to extract/eject the empty casing.

Other possible causes could be improper assembly (recoil spring/guide?), a broken part in the weapon, or a serious burr that is interfering with slide travel.

Hope this is helpful. Let us know what happens.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

Ya the gun is lubed, clean, mechanically sound and all that. That is why this has me so confused.

The only thing that was different this time VS all the other times is the the way I store the ammo. In the past when I bought ammo I always left it in the box (The rounds are laying down in those boxes, 100 count). That was until about 6 months ago when I got these little plastic containers that hold the bullets in an upright position with the bullet pointing down. I'm wondering if that caused the bullet and casing to shift just a bit. 

After allot of racking my brain last night I remembered that when I got to the range I have 3 mags with 8 round in each and about 15 loose round that were still in a box. And all those shot fine. It wasn't until I started shooting the rounds that I had stored in the plastic containers that the problems started. I also remember was that every casing that didn't eject right would only come out of the chamber about a 3/8 of an inch, right about to the point where the next rounds casing started. Like the ejecting round was hitting the casing of the next round.

I'm going next weekend to the range again and shoot some new WWB and test this theory out.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, finally made it back to the range. Took a 100 count box of WWB and a 100 count box of Remington HP. Not one problem with either box. So basically it has something to do with the ammo I had on the last range day. Still not sure as to whether is was just bad ammo or if it was because of the plastic containers I was storing them in.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Storing ammo*

Storing ammo on it nose, or base, or side will have absolutely NO
affect on it.

None whatsoever.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I roll my own 1000 at a time and place them in 100 count plastic containers such as you mentioned. I have found that some new containers will scuff the cases where the dividers in the lower portion end. This normaly takes a bit of time riding around in the Jeep or pickup truck to occur. It is conceivable that a severely roughened case would generate a bit more frictional loading and if the mechanism is for some reason "Marginal" cause the problem you mention. I have not however experienced a problem myself. Vibratory cleaning equipment polishes out the roughness for me.

Good luick

:smt1099


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

What ever it was that happened I hope it don't happen again. I haven't shot the rest of that ammo I got at the same time as the ammo that messed up.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

I know its been a long time but. After many other times going to the range and shooting different types of ammo the problem kept coming back. I finally got pissed off enough about it and sent it back to sig to get looked at. Turns out the Extractor rod had lost its tension.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice to know that the problem has been diagnosed. Was the gun new when you bought it?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You could also clean and lube the mags. Carbon fouling does get into the mags and a periodic clean and lube keeps them functioning properly as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> You could also clean and lube the mags. Carbon fouling does get into the mags and a periodic clean and lube keeps them functioning properly as well.


That is a great idea..But it sounds like you got some funky ammo...But cleaning those places we sometimes forget about always is a good thing.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you have the full size P220, or the Carry model? Reason I ask is that I've heard some issues with the Carry model and feeding the last round out of the magazine and possible ejection probs. I got into sigforum for a while...don't go there much anymore.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

jeb21 said:


> Nice to know that the problem has been diagnosed. Was the gun new when you bought it?


Ya. It the Sept. 2005 Limited Edition. I searched the internet and found it. Picked it up for $850.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> You could also clean and lube the mags. Carbon fouling does get into the mags and a periodic clean and lube keeps them functioning properly as well.


Oh ya, when I clean the gun I spend prob 2 hours on it, even if its just a cleaning without shooting it.



Ram Rod said:


> Do you have the full size P220, or the Carry model? Reason I ask is that I've heard some issues with the Carry model and feeding the last round out of the magazine and possible ejection probs. I got into sigforum for a while...don't go there much anymore.


Its the full size. I'm also on SigForum. I don't go there much either.


----------

